# Late Stingray serial number /head badge number question.



## slmdbus (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a question regarding the badge number on a January 76 Schwinn I recently picked up. The badge is stamped 0556.? Is this a date code of some type.? 
I thought these numbers on the badges were some indication of build date.? If so was this may 5th of 76.? 
Any info appreciated.!
Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2017)

The final build date was the 55th day of 1976.  Feb.24


----------



## slmdbus (Jan 8, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The final build date was the 55th day of 1976.



Hahahah really.?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2017)

slmdbus said:


> Hahahah really.?




Really. The first three digits on the badge are the day of the year and the last digit is the last number of the year, which obviously repeats.


----------



## slmdbus (Jan 8, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Really. The first three digits on the badge are the day of the year and the last digit is the last number of the year, which obviously repeats.



Awesome, thanks for the info..!


----------

